# Journals



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Is anyone else out there a journaler?

I actually have three- one goes with my Bible so I can jot down things I'm thinking about or stuff that strikes me. One is for me to write down culinary stuff- both what I observe, what I learn, what I try, recipes I found, etc. My last one is the latest book of the journal of my life. I've kept journals of that sort since I was nine, and I love reading the old ones from time to time.

When I was writing in my journal on the way home from Oregon, the lady next to me asked me if I always did that. I'm just one of those people who has to either verbalize everything out loud or in written form for it to make sense.

So are any of the rest of you like me?

I think keeping a culinary journal, at least, has a lot of benefits. Do any of you do that?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm not really into keeping a journal, but I do have a note book for all of my culinary stuff, like everytime I have menu ideas and ideas for different restaurant themes.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I used to keep a journal, for about 15 years, but I just can't find the time anymore.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

While I was in school and working, I used to only write in my journal on holidays, and had to summarize up to six months of my life at a time. I'm trying to be more consistent now, but it is certainly time consuming. 

It seems when I read my old journals that life must have been rough, but who thinks to write in a journal when times are good? I'm trying to give a more complete view of my life, in case I die traumatically and people decide to read them....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Keeping a culinary journal is a great idea! I have papers and notes scattered all about with little tidbits of information or culinary website addys. I think I'll go buy a journal to start using for that purpose. Thanks for the idea Shimmer.  

I *do* keep a journal for the cute things my kids do and say. At 2 and 4 years old there is alot to write about.


[ July 20, 2001: Message edited by: Svadhisthana ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In her book Nancy Silverton suggest keeping a bread journal. I think I'll followe her advice on this. It surely would be helpful to keep track of what were the condition, weather, etc.) when you make each loaf.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Guiltily, no. I have used them in my classroom to get students to think about what their minds are doing when they're learning (or trying to learn); after reading books; after a milestone in their lives. I kept a diary when I was a young teen, but gave it up after my brother found it. I do love to write, but now I write fiction.


----------

